#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which are your most favourite superhero movies of all time?

## Bhavya

There were many masterpiece superhero movies made along the way. Lets snap our fingers and disrupt the best superhero movies ever.
Guys, Which are your most favourite superhero movies?

----------


## subasan

> There were many masterpiece superhero movies made along the way. Let’s snap our fingers and disrupt the best superhero movies ever.
> Guys, Which are your most favourite superhero movies?


Batman trilogy is my most favourite movies of all directed by Christopher Nolan. Though the movie is mostly shot in the dark they had life. The villains are just absurd humans who had their own believes. After all, The Christopher Nolan is the one who set example that the superhero movies can also be shot in this manner. 

Definitely should add Avengers: Infinity War to this list for the mind blowing screenplay.

----------


## Bhavya

> Batman trilogy is my most favourite movies of all directed by Christopher Nolan. Though the movie is mostly shot in the dark they had life. The villains are just absurd humans who had their own believes. After all, The Christopher Nolan is the one who set example that the superhero movies can also be shot in this manner. 
> 
> Definitely should add Avengers: Infinity War to this list for the mind blowing screenplay.


I agree you adore movies so much, I like to read your perspective of movies, they are like the review.

----------


## subasan

> I agree you adore movies so much, I like to read your perspective of movies, they are like the review.


That's the sweetest compliment I've ever received  :Smile:  Happy that you like it. Thanks.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's the sweetest compliment I've ever received  Happy that you like it. Thanks.


you are most welcome, Why don't write a review thread about your recent favourite movie here? It will be a pleasure to read.

----------


## subasan

> you are most welcome, Why don't write a review thread about your recent favourite movie here? It will be a pleasure to read.


That's a good idea. I'll write if i find anything interesting in the near future.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's a good idea. I'll write if i find anything interesting in the near future.


Hope that near future come soon, But you can write your old favourites as well

----------


## subasan

> Hope that near future come soon, But you can write your old favourites as well


I'm in a somber state now as it's been long since I watched a mind-blowing movie. You can suggest me some to watch, any language.

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm in a somber state now as it's been long since I watched a mind-blowing movie. You can suggest me some to watch, any language.


Can you give me a review about kaatrin mozhi movie?

----------


## subasan

> Can you give me a review about kaatrin mozhi movie?


I haven't watched that movie yet. But Radha Mohan is a good director. I'll let you know once I watch.

----------


## Bhavya

> I haven't watched that movie yet. But Radha Mohan is a good director. I'll let you know once I watch.


I am eager to hear your review about the movie, hope it happens soon

----------

